

Bitcodin (YC S15) encodes video 100x faster, in Netflix-grade quality - slederer
http://venturebeat.com/2015/08/06/y-combinator-backed-bitcodin-turns-your-films-into-netflix-quality-video/

======
markwaldron
It sounds great and all, but what is your Weissman score?

~~~
schellkenig
As far as I know the weissman score is for lossless compression and our
compression is lossy. But we could compare it to, e.g., x264 running on a
single server and calculate a weissman score, but more or less it is then just
a speed comparison ;) and in that case we are way faster/better.

------
slederer
Hi, I'm Stefan, one of the co-founders. I'm happy to answer questions and get
feedback!

~~~
danr4
Hey Stefan!

I've actually planned to use your services soon for a video app i'm
developing.

But am I imagining or did your free plan was drastically nerfed lately? I
remember it being 6GB and no encodings/GB limit two weeks ago. Why the change?

With 10 encodings per month I don't think I can even test my app.

~~~
slederer
With the new free plan you have now every month new free GB which you can use,
rather than the one-time credits of the old one. We also introduced our plans
recently, which do not have a limit on the number of encoding and a cheaper
per GB price. Drop me a line to sl@bitmovin.com and I'll get you the proper
setting for your app's needs :-)

~~~
danr4
Ah right. Forgot about the one-time credit. Will contact you soon!

